# angelfish...



## growing fins (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank and right now I have six fancy guppy three ghost catfish one rainbow sharkand three zebra danios and two African drawf frogs now what I am wanting to know is can I add angel fish in this community? We wanted to add a parrot fish but was told he had to be in the tank alone. I was told at the pet store I could add Angelfish but what I read I was thinking that might not be good...


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Well if you are willing to get rid of the neons and possibly the frogs you have all the room in the world to have a beautiful angel tank. Angels are some pretty amazing fish that come along with some great but evil personalities. If you decide to go the angel route make sure to do plenty of research on their ph needs, tank size, tank mates, aquatic plants and so on. With hard work comes great rewards!!!


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Angels will snack on the guppies, possibly the frog. They really don't much like being tank mates with anything smaller than themselves. They are great fish, but they have rather " picky" personalities.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have had years of experience with Angels in large community tanks and they get along fine with smaller fish. Usually they are more interested in fighting with other Angels than the other fish in their tank. Angels are usually not much of a threat to other fish because of their finage, slow swimming speed and small mouths. In keeping Angels remember they need a clean tank (low nitrates) and high temperature (>78F) to be happy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a couple of Guppies in with my Angels that were purchased all together. They appeared to all get along fine, but in a 6ft tank. 

You have to give a value on low nitrates, as I have kept mine in pretty high levels >80ppm and have never had an issue. Easy to be at 80ppm at the end of a week with EI dosing ferts and overfeeding....which I do on purpose.


----------



## aerospot (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm guessing that my snails will be extinct with the intro of 2 young angels? They seem to like picking at the eyestalks. Oh Well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Angels will not eat snails unless you smash them for them. I have snails and Angels (4) and they dont even look at them, and these are small pond snails. If you're talking larger snails, even less of a chance.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My 2 angels peck at my Mystery snails, so the snails have learned to keep their antennae tucked inside their shells when the boot around the tank. The angels don't bother with the smaller pest snails at all.


----------

